# Citizenship through Decent - Lost in the Mix



## sgarcia421 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, 

It has taken about 3 years do to complications, but I have finally received a letter stating that My birth has been recorded in Portugal! This letter is from the Consulate in San Francisco, California. 

While this is great, It has taken so long that I now live in London. Though the letter states that I can come to a permanencia consulare near the area that I live. 

I've gone to the consulate in London and keep getting sent in circles! Every time I go in, they tell me that I need to book an appointment online. When I go to book an appointment, I am unable to without an ID number. I was then told to request a birth certificate online at portaldascomunidades.mne.pt but alas I do not have an ID Number to request it. 

Does anyone have a suggest on how I can get this sorted? I am on a quite strict timeline and I know that it takes awhile. 

Best
Stephan


----------

